# Certification of Bell 505



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Dec 2016)

Dateline Mirabel, Qc - Bell Textron today announced that its latest incarnation of the Bell Ranger, the Bell Ranger X, designated as the Bell 505, has obtained it's flight certification from Transport Canada, with FAA certification expected to follow very soon.

Bell Textron, in Mirabel, already has letters of intent for the acquisition of almost 400 of these helicopters.

BZ Bell. 

https://www.skiesmag.com/news/bell-505-receives-initial-certification/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Dec 2016)

Looks like the result of a A-star and Jet Ranger having sex


----------

